
How Huawei Targets Apple Trade Secrets - smaili
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/how-huawei-targets-apple-trade-secrets
======
nikobradshaw
How much can Apple or other companies do to stop this when its basically a
Chinese government operation they are fighting against? I doubt any American
or other foreign countries would win in a Chinese court against a Chinese
company for copyright infringement or IP theft.

